# Netstat established connections



## Carl29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi, I need some help regarding the my internet connection:
When I go trough CMD and then "netstat -b" it shows me about 10 or more established connections, and a bunsh more of connections waiting.
I guess this is not normal; How can I found if this is spyware or any bad scripts?
I¡m using bitdefender with the firewall, and I've now installed spybot, and have tried to clean up pc with other spyware cleaner software.
Whats the best thing to do in this case?


thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Carl, welcome to TSF

That looks to be normal. I just ran netstat and it says I have 12 TCP established connections, 7 Close_Wait and 2 Time_Wait.

What makes you think your computer might be infected with spyware? Any slowdown, popups, redirects, changes to homepage, etc?


----------



## Carl29 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey
that was because I've upgraded my internet connection and when talking with the tech service of my ip concerning my values, they asked to do the netstat, and there was 11 established connections, and they pointed that as the slowdown of the connection.
They said normally must have only 8.


----------

